# New wheels/tires yesterday!!! AZA Z1's



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey y'all. Got my new wheels and tires put on yesterday. I knew I had kids for a reason. I have an appt this evening to have my fenders rolled, but my 21yr old came over and he just couldn't wait. He wanted to try just one rear wheel to see if it would fit and it did! OMG what a difference it makes in the appearance! Thought y'all might want to see. They are AZA Z1's, 19". The tires are Toyo T1R's, 245/35/19 front, and 275/30/19 rears. There appears to be adequate clearance in the rear, but I'm keeping my fender rolling appt anyway, just to be safe. Plus, that will allow me to put any width drag radial on the rear that I want to, which will be soon.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet! Have you, or are you, adjusting the camber any? Have seen any rubbing on the inner tire? 

I like fat rear tires. :cool


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I haven't yet. But I really haven't had the chance to drive it much yet either. The fenders are being rolled this evening and while they have the back wheels off, I'll make sure they check for that. I do plan on a camber kit, but it's more because I've had issues with wear on the inner treads of the rear tires... not just because I got fatter tires.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice choice of wheels. By the way, on your original tires, did you see any abnormal wear on the inner sidewall or evidence of strut contact to either side?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks great. That's the width that we shoulda had on there to begin with. The GTO really NEEDED a larger tire for traction purposes.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

DrFix2Fly said:


> Nice choice of wheels. By the way, on your original tires, did you see any abnormal wear on the inner sidewall or evidence of strut contact to either side?


Yes. I had a SEVERE problem with wear on the inner tread of my back tires. Granted, I did end up getting almost 30,000 miles out of my stock ones. But still... one of them was worn all the way THRU the cords. And I didn't know it. I went to 3 different dealerships looking for help with it and all 3 told me it's the way the cars are aligned from the factory, and there was nothing they could do. I plan on getting a camber kit for the rear in the very near future. As far as strut rub, I had some very, very mild rub on the left front strut. Not even enough to really leave a mark on the tire, but a definite rub mark on the strut itself.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Please, everyone, stop posting wheel pictures. I’m trying to hold out with the factory wheels but you guys make it really damn hard – LOL. Nice Nice Nice!!


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

well, I've been driving around for almost a week now on these wheels/tires and have had no rubbing issues at all. which surprises me a little bit. I have yet to have my fenders rolled, though, I still plan on doing so. I guess it's the drag bags that are holding it up. Pretty cool for a $99 mod. :cheers 

Thanks everyone for the compliments. The stock wheels are okay, but anything that goes wider is just HOT on these cars! They really need the width in the rear to compliment the lines of the car.


----------

